# Newest big girl



## Relic (Oct 29, 2013)

Love this new 2 year old 35.5 girl...hope she grows another few inches big compared to the minis but not compared to the Shetland and he needs a future paddock mate down the road.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 29, 2013)

Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 30, 2013)

I think my gelding came from the same place as her




She looks familiar... Does her registered name start with "Silver Birch"? She's beautiful.


----------



## Relic (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep that's Diva..


----------



## Minimor (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice indeed! Congratulations!


----------



## amysue (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats! Shes gorgeous.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 15, 2013)

All these beautiful ponies. Very pretty. have fun.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 15, 2013)

Legs! You will have fun with that lovely girl.


----------

